# do you drink a lot of milk?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't drink any milk. I hate the taste and always have. I haven't had a glass of milk in about 20 years.

I only like milk when it's made into something else: cheese or ice cream for example.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Milk. I used to drink a lot while growing up, now I hardly even drink it all. I don't know why, I used to love the taste of milk and still do. I guess I out grew it? :stu I like it best when it's SUPER-SUPER COLD!

Hey sombody fixed your post, Blackthorne. It's now a poll! YEAH! :boogie


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I drink milk everyday. I love it.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't drink any. I guess that is why I take calcium supplements.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I drink enough, but not a whole lot. I like milk.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

no, I'm lactose intolerant. :fall


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't like the taste. It need to be chocolate milk or in cereal for me to drink it.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Only when I have a really bad sore throat and pop and juice burn my throat.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I love milk, I put ice in mine, soooo good.  I especially love chocolate milk.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I like milk but I haven't been drinking for awhile.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

LilyFair said:


> I don't like the taste. It need to be chocolate milk or in cereal for me to drink it.


:agree Haven't had it any other way in years.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

When I was a teenager I began to drink a gallon of milk a day in order to put on weight because I was teased about being thin. My parents made me pay for the milk I drank. In today's money it would be about $100 month. I drank that much for about 5 years. Then when I had a foot X-ray done for a dislocated toe, the doctor pointed out all the white spots in the photo apparently representing premature arthritis. In time I reduced my milk intake and improved my diet. Since then the spots have disappeared. Now, I never drink milk and have soy on my cereal.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm lactose intolerant, too. I don't like milk anyway, but I do put it on my cereal. There is milk called Lactaid for lactose intolerant people, but it's more expensive and I don't drink enough for it to be worth spending the money on it so I suffer the consequences of drinking "real" milk.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh my god, free thinker--that's completely insane! I didn't know too much milk could be bad for you. Interesting. Well, at least you're not spending 100 bucks a month on milk today.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

well since i dont really like milk i've only been having it w/ cereal, but taking a calcium supplement..however, now i'm beginning to have a little 2 % milk with dinner, i do like the taste of it (but i've always hated skim milk!). It can't be that fattening if u only have a little a day, right? :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm lactose intolerant too but I started drinking soy milk & now, I drink that all the time


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I drink at least a gallon a week sometimes more....


----------



## erin (Dec 30, 2004)

Never by itself... only with things like cookies and cake.


----------



## GodsShyLilChild (Dec 18, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I don't drink any milk. I hate the taste and always have. I haven't had a glass of milk in about 20 years.
> 
> I only like milk when it's made into something else: cheese or ice cream for example.


 :agree except the part about 20yrs,im only 14


----------



## naturalgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

Milk is delicious, specially ice cold milk. In the summer, I like to make milk based smoothies. They are sooooooo good, strawberries, ice cubes, sugar, and a lotta milk in the blender. Yum.


----------



## bebop77 (Dec 2, 2003)

the only milk i drink is in my coffee


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Soymilk is the way to go for me


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Milk's good, I'd say I drink about 2 cups a day


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I never drink milk, or even eat most dairy products, i just take calcium supplements or drink soy/rice milk.


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

when i wasn't vegan i didn't care for cow's milk so much. i'd only drink it if there were cookies or something to go with. same with soymilk now. i'm just not a milk person.


----------



## MilitaryFan Girl (Jan 4, 2005)

I LOVE MILK !!


----------



## looksee (Jun 18, 2004)

grooveOnthis said:


> no, I'm lactose intolerant. :fall


Same, which is all for the better since I don't like the taste of milk.

I drink a lot of soy milk, though. Does soy milk count?


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

i've been noticing recently that milk is not being nice to my stomach. :mum


----------



## R34 (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't drink milk. Last time i drank it was 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I don't drink any milk. I hate the taste and always have. I haven't had a glass of milk in about 20 years.
> 
> I only like milk when it's made into something else: cheese or ice cream for example.


Same here. I don't like it as chocolate milk or in cereal, but when it's ice cream, yogurt, etc. it's fine.


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

Nope. Nada. Lactose intolerant, and I'm also vegetarian.

I drink Silk chocolate (yummy soya beverage).


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I voted no, but I probably should have voted yes. I wasn't thinking about chocolate milk. I drink about one big glass a day! I have to take a pill though because I'm lactose intolerant. I used to drink soy milk, but now I'm trying to conceive and soy can prevent that!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I love milk. I have milk and cereal almost every morning and usually have a glass of milk with dinner.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Nothing beats a cold glass of milk. For me anyway. I'm glad I'm not lactose intolerant!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I drink milk, I would say that I drink a lot of milk though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i drink milk once in awhile. but i go for the fat free milk because it tastes and feels better


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I never _drink_ milk, only have it with cereal or eat foods that contain it. It tastes kind of disgusting on it's own.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

bebop77 said:


> the only milk i drink is in my coffee


Me too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ohhh my. Milk is SO GOOD.

I drink riduclous amounts of milk. I have a glass next to me right now. It's cool. It's soothing. It goes with every food. It's the best liquid everrr.

I can easily go through two 4L jugs of milk in a week. By myself. Nommmmm.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Milks the shiz, i have my brother staying with me though ugh before i know it the milks finished, could be worse though he could be one of those skanky people that drink straight from the carton.

You people know who you are :sus lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Blech!!!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No. I don't mind milk as an ingredient, but on its own I don't really care for the taste.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Only in cereal and I only eat cereal maybe every couple of weeks.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Milk on it's own makes me nauseous but I drink it with cereal.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I love milk. I drink 1-3 cups a day. xD I gots strong bones!!! lawls


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I haven't bought it in years (it always goes bad before I can finish it). Chocolate milk is good, but not very healthy. And I would only eat it with cereal or in smoothies.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

no i don't drink cow's milk for a couple reasons but i drink soy milk


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't drink a lot of milk, which is why I buy it. When I buy soy milk, I just drink all of it. Then my cereal goes stale.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

always.i love milk especially iced cold milk.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope. Lactose intolerant. I drink soy milk though.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I drink about 6 litres of skim milk a week, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I used to drink a lot more then I do now. 
I prefer water now. (which I can drink over a gallon a day.)


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes it helps with indigestion.  I love anything dairy from a cow. I love yohgurt, cheese, ice cream.. its prolly my most favourite food catagory. DAIRY! YAY!  Cows are the best human invention ever. LOL.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I love milk. Only whole milk, though. Skim milk is nasty. Tastes like lake water.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love me some milk.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have no idea why but recently, I've suddenly started drinking loads of milk - the other day, I drank 2 pints in less than half an hour although, I soon regretted it as I diarrhea-d it all out after that and I was soon beginning to think I had developed a lactose intolerance or something...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't really mind milk, but I don't think I drink lots of it. I drink maybe 1 litre every 2 weeks.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I drink milk for muscle growth after I workout. And hot milk with honey in the winter when I get cold and flu.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't drink milk alone, but I drink a lot of it in lattes.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

kpiper0101 said:


> I don't drink milk alone, but I drink a lot of it in lattes.


It's good to hear that. Drinking milk alone can be a sign that you're no longer just a social dairy user. I've seen too start out that way, and the next thing you know they're putting cottage cheese straight into their veins. It's not pretty.

(and would it be fair to say that you drink _a latté_ of milk? heheheheheheh)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont think I drink A LOT of milk; I used to when I was younger. But milk is something I like to drink, esp when one is having peanut butter toast. A slice of bread, toasted, with peanut butter warm from the toast and a cup of milk. YUMMY!!!!


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

I used to drink a lot of milk. Then one day I had a taste of sour milk. It was the grossest thing I had ever tasted. That pretty much ruined milk for me. Now I basically only have it on cereal and I double check the date. Even though the time I had sour milk it was supposed to be good still.


----------



## bread6 (Aug 27, 2009)

Milk is all I drink. Literally. Skim milk.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I almost never drink milk.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to love milk and drank it all the time, but now I am vegetarian/vegan and can only have soy milk which I don't like that much


----------

